# Visit visa for wife - advice needed



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have been here just over three weeks now, just had my residence permit through today 

Anyway my wife is going to visit for the first time, probably next week and I wondered if she would have any issues coming in on a normal visit visa?

Bearing in mind she will be staying with me, I had read somewhere that immigration could be difficult if you don't have a hotel booked.

Do I need to do anything in advance or leave anything at the airport? I am thinking copies of my passport etc will be useful for her to carry.

If anyone can shed any advice it would be appreciated, it is a little bit worrying seeing as it is the first time an all......

Thanks

P.S. She has a British passport.....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

If your wife is a British passport holder, she will be issued a visit visa upon arrival ( meaning- she just passes through the immigration counter and gets a stamp there and doesn't have to organise her own visa)

Her visit visa should be valid for 30 or 40 days ( the rules have changed again, so not exactly sure which of these stamps she will get in her passport).

They may ask where she is staying,( though quite possible, the customs officers wont utter a word!) so just let her know your address and contact phone number if needed.


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> If your wife is a British passport holder, she will be issued a visit visa upon arrival ( meaning- she just passes through the immigration counter and gets a stamp there and doesn't have to organise her own visa)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - what I kind of thought but always best to check these things!!

And thanks for the welcome......


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If never hurts to ask the questions!

I hope your wife enjoys her stay!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Dubai1 said:


> Thanks for that - what I kind of thought but always best to check these things!!
> 
> And thanks for the welcome......


hi there Dubai1!!

I am in the same situation as your wife, I am over in Dubai visitng my hubby this week with my 3 children plus mother in law. We had no probs coming through, we were asked why we were here and where we were staying. When he was told visit to see hubby and our address all was well Sadly our week has passed all too quickly and need to head back to Uk tomorrow night and back to the snow But we will all be back again in April this time for good

Hope this helps

Debbie


----------

